# PORTSMOUTH show this weekend.....



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO looking forward to the show and finally seeing the people who have been sweating blood n guts while prepping for weeks get up on stage and strut their

annnnnnnd really looking forward to putting some faces to names of you lot!! Especially since there is so many of us going and we are all seated in the same area! LOOK OUT..................

So whos going??? Gonna be a good day :thumb:

:bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Flexboy23 (Jan 11, 2009)

ME!  I haven't got UK-M seating but i am competing in the Inters Class either U80s or U90s.... Gotta wait and see where i get placed in the weigh-in..


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Flexboy23 said:


> ME!  I haven't got UK-M seating but i am competing in the Inters Class either U80s or U90s.... Gotta wait and see where i get placed in the weigh-in..


nice, il be sure to scream and shout at ya on stage hahahah


----------



## Flexboy23 (Jan 11, 2009)

MissBC said:


> nice, il be sure to scream and shout at ya on stage hahahah


Lol cheers, Ill be one of the guys wearing Blue posing briefs.... :thumb:

Ill scream back if its allowed!?! :lol:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Flexboy23 said:


> Lol cheers, Ill be one of the guys wearing Blue posing briefs.... :thumb:
> 
> Ill scream back if its allowed!?! :lol:


hahaha and i can just yell FLEXBOY, not only will you know who im screaming at but it will give you prompts too smash those guns out to the world too!!


----------



## Flexboy23 (Jan 11, 2009)

MissBC said:


> hahaha and i can just yell FLEXBOY, not only will you know who im screaming at but it will give you prompts too smash those guns out to the world too!!


Hell yeah! :tongue:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

I'll be there with you lot, someone needs to protect me from Dmcc though


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

You'll be perfectly safe, IB, unless I start to taunt you with donuts. I only window-shop, never purchase.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> I'll be there with you lot, someone needs to protect me from Dmcc though


i will

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

BACK OFF BIG BOY, bulky doesnt want to play your man games

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Oh how butch :lol:

Given that I am in a very happy and committed monogamous relationship, the boys can rest assured that online flirting is as far as it goes


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

LMAO, cheers miss BC

Dmcc, you heard the lady 

She grrrrrrrrrr's!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Hm first time I've ever made a laydee grrrr :lol:

I shall be on my best behaviour. I have a reputation to uphold.


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Yes we should be going - what time does it start and what's the venue/address?


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

PORTSMOUTH GUILDHALL

Guildhall square

Portsmouth

Hampshire

PO1 2AB


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Weigh In - 11am

Pre Judging - 1pm

Toney Freeman Seminar - Approx 4pm

Evening Show - 6pm


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

what time is everyone meeting up?

there's a weatherspoons opposite the guildhall


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> what time is everyone meeting up?
> 
> there's a weatherspoons opposite the guildhall


i think people are going to be arriving at all diff times, but OH MY a pub across the road is DANGEROUS!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

PMSL, will you bring the pimp stick as well scott?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

MissBC said:


> i think people are going to be arriving at all diff times, but OH MY a pub across the road is DANGEROUS!!


its right on my local haunt as well, pubs...clubs and kebab houses

i'll be the guy with blinkers on....must....reeeeesist!!!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> what time is everyone meeting up?
> 
> there's a weatherspoons opposite the guildhall


Good point. I'm coming down on the train and am unlikely to be there much before 12...


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks MissBC - we shall aim for 1pm


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

oo getting excited now, cant wait for sun


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

I'll be there supporting everyone and esp Rob and Dave who are going head to head in the Classics. :thumbup1:

I'll be bringing my lovely wife, Mrs L too. 

Not only will we be in the UKM 'allocated' seating but Im also having a stall selling me wares next to Toney Freeman. Cant wait to meet him...Awesome!!!

I have also decided just now that I am going to give every class winner a free copy of my DVD....You heard it here first!! :thumb:

J


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Also, who's the contact for organising the show and where can I find contact details?

Thanks


----------



## Bobbytrickster (Jan 2, 2006)

Yep I'm there all weekend and for a good feed on Monday morning lol!



> Not only will we be in the UKM 'allocated' seating but Im also having a stall selling me wares next to Toney Freeman. Cant wait to meet him...Awesome!!!


 Ooohhh can I come hang about


----------



## Flexboy23 (Jan 11, 2009)

supercell said:


> I'll be there supporting everyone and esp Rob and Dave who are going head to head in the Classics. :thumbup1:
> 
> I'll be bringing my lovely wife, Mrs L too.
> 
> ...


A signed copy i take it


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

How are all you London peeps getting down and what's the score with tickets? Depending on how much i get in my final wage on Thurs i might head through for this.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

I will be there folks :thumb: looking forward to it.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

After a fraught and tense few days, I will be there...somehow, but I'll definitely be there!!!


----------



## Judah (Sep 4, 2008)

Sat untill Monday i will be in portsmouth,tru im doing the inters over 90kg,can't wait. Trizilla Coming lol.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I will be there.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Im there with my girlfriend in the UK-M seating. Looking forward to seeing everyone from this forum. Make sure everyone says hi. Is there a list of when forum members are competing and in what class? Will be good to know this so we can show them our support.


----------



## Mad7 (Apr 8, 2008)

I will be there in the UK-M seating too. Won't be there till 1 ish so save me 2 seats !!!  

Looking forward to putting names and faces to log in names :lol: :lol:


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

my wife and i will be attending,looks like its going to be a good turn out! good luck tom!


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

DB said:


> I'll be there with my bitches


I might be escorting one of them to the show :whistling:


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

dutch_scott said:


> wat time is everyone gettin there, business is busy sat so its hit and miss if i get down then, need to chat with tom,
> 
> but if sunday aiming to be there for 9 and get sum breakfast, walk about and see the guys...


Im staying in Portsmouth Sat night so basically looking to get there Sunday whenever everyone else gets there. I presume people were getting there for around 1???


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Im at the IBIS saturday night.

Going to a local steak house the night before for my pre bed meal.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> Im at the IBIS saturday night.
> 
> Going to a local steak house the night before for my pre bed meal.


Steak sounds good! :thumb:


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Dutch,

I have heard that *retail* therapy is good for moody pregnant girlfriends!LOL:lol:

And yes I will be signing them of course.:cool:

Me and Mrs L will be down late sat night. A table has been booked for 9.30 at a steak place for my boyz to have their pre contest feed and then we will be retiring to the Ibis for a good night's sleep....Well I will be anyway:lol: :beer:

J


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

dutch_scott said:


> AH wise jedi!!!
> 
> think ill throw the credit card at her and then see if she smiles for the show time...
> 
> ...


I'm shameless mate. I'll do anything for cash. :whistling:

J


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Yep will be at the show, getting in the venue around 10am to set up the lighting and backdrop backstage...

We should sort out a UK-M group photo! 

Fivos


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Fivos said:


> Yep will be at the show, getting in the venue around 10am to set up the lighting and backdrop backstage...
> 
> We should sort out a UK-M group photo!
> 
> Fivos


Awesome!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

DB said:


> Oh mate! I am so coming back stage for a top off 'big fat whale' pic  gonna come and hit an off season ab thigh!


And I am most definately not!! :whistling:

J


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

dutch_scott said:


> Mykinda guy!!! :rockon:
> 
> missed ya when you trained legs with Tom was gna pop in,so will catch u at the show, ill bring a good shade of lippy, cos i so want it kissed... :thumb:


You can do mate but I have most shades available anyway. I always bring them along for my more discerning male fans.

JW had, I believe, 'pink passion' which I thought complimented the photo really well as it happens.

J


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm getting some MT allocated seating. It will be just behind the UKM seating so we can flick snot as you lot


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm still sitting with the UKM lot james 

My prediction is that the UKM guys will outsize the MT lot ha ha


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

Im going, looking forward to it! I wonder how many people i will recognise from here!


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> I'm still sitting with the UKM lot james
> 
> My prediction is that the UKM guys will outsize the MT lot ha ha


Oh so it's a case of 'my new best mates are bigger than my old best mates', is it?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Ex-SRD said:


> Oh so it's a case of 'my new best mates are bigger than my old best mates', is it?


No just UKM is better than MT

 :tongue:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> No just UKM is better than *MT*
> 
> :tongue:


Whats with all the talk of Mtren??????

If that has a seating area im there:thumbup1:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Ex-SRD said:


> Oh so it's a case of 'my new best mates are bigger than my old best mates', is it?


 :lol:

ex's can always be so bitter after a break up :tongue:


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

dutch_scott said:


> ill be by the PREGNANT girl who cannot stand snot and will rip my head off even if i look at her wrong so spare a thought for little me and aim for tom onstage...


I best not tell her what you've been saying about her on here then mate ....


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

dutch_scott said:


> If i havent said how much more devilishly attractive u are than JW,Tom and myself, let it be said now...
> 
> Also id like to compliment u on every thing uve ever done, and also your stand out quality which is MOTHER FCUKING SILENCE!!!! :surrender: :surrender: :surrender:


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

^^^^^^Quality!

J


----------



## ABOBO (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi Supercell, Will you be selling your dvd's on the day. will love to get one and some pictures..


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

ABOBO said:


> Hi Supercell, Will you be selling your dvd's on the day. will love to get one and some pictures..


Yes mate, will be.

Come over and say hi.

Gonna be offering a BIG discount on dvd's for 1 day only as a special S.C Show promotion!!!!

Signed DVD's £10 (TRADE PRICE ~ 50% OFF!!!!) :thumb:

Signed Pics £5

Mesomorphosis branded T's £5

" " Polo's £10

J


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Excuse the basic questions but are there going to be tickets on the door for this? How much? When will the show be expected to finish?


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

YAY!! I am going....a day where I am not someone's wife or mother  

Lou


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

i'll be there eating everything in sight


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Willie said:


> Excuse the basic questions but are there going to be tickets on the door for this? How much? When will the show be expected to finish?


yes tikets on door, either 15 or 20quid not sur on door, in advance i kno they r 15, iv been told 9 o clock finish, prob be 9.30 tho x


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Cheers mate, might head down for this depending on how cash it.


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Willie said:


> Cheers mate, might head down for this depending on how cash it.


shud cum, gonna be an awesome day, lookin forward to meetin every1  x


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

What's happening on the different days?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

friday - nothing

saturday - nothing

sunday - UKBFF show

Monday -nothing

this isnt like the body power expo lol


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

I thought some people had said they were going to a show on Saturday, just as well i didn't book those train tickets earlier! Thought maybe the show was split over two days, cheers for clearing that up.


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

ABOBO said:


> Hi Supercell, Will you be selling your bum on the day. will love to get some and a picture..


 mg:


----------



## ABOBO (Jan 16, 2008)

^^Hey.. thats not fair :crying:


----------



## ABOBO (Jan 16, 2008)

supercell said:


> Yes mate, will be.
> 
> Come over and say hi.
> 
> ...


cool stuff. will be getting a dvd for sure. I just checked out the meso site. Will you have the BB tank top or the number 22 jersey outfit you wore in one of the shoots. :confused1:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Ollie B said:


> I might be escorting one of them to the show :whistling:


who jamie?


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

bulkaholic said:


> *I will be there in the classic class, and staying in the IBIS sat and sun night. I will be bringing my long suffering missus also. Poor woman has been through it these last 16 weeks:laugh: Will be doing the credit card trick also:thumb:*
> 
> I was going to say you will recognise me by my dodgy accent but with so many brizal lot going how will you tell:lol:
> 
> See you all there and look forward to meeting all those I haven't yet along with the rabble I have. Dont think this venue will have tent outside so will just have to strip in portsmouth centre and tan up:lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

MissBC said:


> who jamie?


 :whistling:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

supercell said:


> Yes mate, will be.
> 
> Come over and say hi.
> 
> ...


Bargain's :thumb:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Not too sure if I am going Ollie, I had a seriously tough weekend and week and I have to move out of my flat by Sat so i'll be tried as, and I think I need to spend some time with the new GF or she may be my ex by Monday! If I come I'll bring her too :beer:



bulkaholic said:


> See you all there and look forward to meeting all those I haven't yet along with the rabble I have. Dont think this venue will have tent outside so will just have to strip in portsmouth centre and tan up:lol:


LOL If I go Colin I'll defo lend a hand with the tanning again matey :lol:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Ahhh no worries mate. Let me know anyhow


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

ABOBO said:


> cool stuff. will be getting a dvd for sure. I just checked out the meso site. Will you have the BB tank top or the number 22 jersey outfit you wore in one of the shoots. :confused1:


No mate, they are my sponsors.

Come over and say hi

J


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Ollie B said:


> Bargain's :thumb:


.....Galore!! :thumb:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

We should all wear name badges.... :lol:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> friday - nothing
> 
> saturday - nothing
> 
> ...


LMAO!


----------



## thebull1436114614 (Mar 17, 2009)

really looking forward to competing now. need to scratch my 2 year competitive itch!

cant wait to meet toney freeman!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

dutch_scott said:


> just seen tony freemans facebook, his status reads
> 
> tony freeman " cant wait to meet dutch scott"
> 
> flattering but GAY!! :thumb:


Dont you mean 'MEAT Dutch Scott'


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

J - I'll be taking a few tops off you.

See you guys there. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Goose said:


> J - I'll be taking a *few tops off* you.
> 
> See you guys there. Looking forward to it.


bummer


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> bummer


:laugh: Lets not turn this into another Bummage thread :lol:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Goose said:


> :laugh: Lets not turn this into another Bummage thread :lol:


Why not? :whistling:


----------



## thebull1436114614 (Mar 17, 2009)

I bet Toney cant wait for some of that action!


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

SHAME THESE EVENTS DON'T HAVE A LITTLE AFTER PARTY AFTERWARDS


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Jojo 007 said:


> SHAME THESE EVENTS DON'T HAVE A LITTLE AFTER PARTY AFTERWARDS


No they have it before LMAO


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Good luck to everyone competing!

To everyone attending hope you have a great day


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

Magic Torch said:


> No they have it before LMAO


being thick but very honest, i didn't get that :whistling: !!! :lol:


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

bulkaholic said:


> Now lets not get into the "five men in a tent rubbing each other with oil" thing again:lol: :lol: :lol:


ok i now understand :tongue:


----------



## matt p (May 11, 2006)

I think i'm more hardcore than most of the guys on here as...

IT'S MY GIRLFRIENDS BIRTHDAY and i'm still leaving her at home to go and watch my friends compete!

Think i'll have alot of making up to do next week lol!!!


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

matt p said:


> *I think i'm more hardcore than most of the guys on here as...*
> 
> *IT'S MY GIRLFRIENDS BIRTHDAY and i'm still leaving her at home to go and watch my friends compete!*
> 
> *Think i'll have alot of making up to do next week lol!!*!


 :lol: :lol: i think u will mr!!!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

matt p said:


> I think i'm more hardcore than most of the guys on here as...
> 
> IT'S MY GIRLFRIENDS BIRTHDAY and i'm still leaving her at home to go and watch my friends compete!
> 
> Think i'll have alot of making up to do next week lol!!!


I think she will be making the most of her time away from such a heartless man.... :whistling:


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

Jem said:


> I think she will be making the most of her time away from such a heartless man.... :whistling:


hmmmmmmm i think so too :lol:


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Daz Ball and I will be coming down - hope we can get tickets on the door

People please do come and say Hi. I'll be the one with 'James Collier' and 'MuscleTalk' on my shirt and Daz, I'm sure you'll all have seen


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

and i'll be the tallest blonde in the building running around after a certain 'one week out' proper GRUMPY photographer :thumb: HAPPY DAYS!!! :lol:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

WHOOP WHOOP, looking forward to it

:bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Ex-SRD said:


> Daz Ball and I will be coming down - hope we can get tickets on the door
> 
> People please do come and say Hi. I'll be the one with 'James Collier' and 'MuscleTalk' on my shirt and Daz, I'm sure you'll all have seen


Get to meet you at last lol.....

Dont expect decent chat as am 2 weeks out pmsl....


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Get to meet you at last lol.....
> 
> Dont expect decent chat as am 2 weeks out pmsl....


Christ Zara, bit of a treck from Scotland to the south coast isn't it? 

I'll be down since i live round the corner from guildhall, just look for the small guy following IB around :lol:


----------



## South Champ Jnr (Mar 26, 2008)

im there competing! hopefully make weight for interns up to 90s. gonna retire after this show and grow into my frame! in other words eat.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Ak_88 said:


> Christ Zara, bit of a treck from Scotland to the south coast isn't it?
> 
> I'll be down since i live round the corner from guildhall, just look for the small guy following IB around :lol:


Following who around???

I do hope people will come and say hi. I hate it when people say afterwards that they saw you but you looked busy or whatever lol.

Ach its not that far really.... Pmsl


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

DB said:


> Legend,.. man love for that! :thumb:


 surely reps would be the better option you doughnut muncher


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

pob80 said:


> surely reps would be the better option you doughnut muncher


dont encourage him, doughnuts havent been soooooooooooo much on his menu recently as they were a few months ago................. NO mentioning the D word!!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

bulkaholic said:


> I will have a word with him Sunday and show him picture of physique I built using the DD Diet (Double Doughnut) :lol: :lol: :lol: Mind you I would much prefer his carb up to mine:whistling:


no no no, if i see you coming with doughnuts in hand i may just take a running leap and take you out!! hahahahahahah

you bring me cheesecake however and i may let you come closer!!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

bulkaholic said:


> I don't think you seen the physique I built with doughnuts:rolleyes: He wont want it put it that way:lol:


hahahahahahaha well il see on sunday wont i.......... :laugh:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

bulkaholic said:


> Well I hope I have lost a little fat since the dominos, doughnut days:lol: See you Sunday:thumb:


hahahahaha i cant wait to perve i mean meet everyone :whistling:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Following who around???
> 
> I do hope people will come and say hi. I hate it when people say afterwards that they saw you but you looked busy or whatever lol.
> 
> Ach its not that far really.... Pmsl


Incredible Bulk, sorry i'm used to using MT abbreviations still :laugh: I'm on the look out for James though, i want to hear some of his jokes in person!


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Get to meet you at last lol.....
> 
> Dont expect decent chat as am 2 weeks out pmsl....


Yes be great to meet you too!


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Ak_88 said:


> Incredible Bulk, sorry i'm used to using MT abbreviations still :laugh: I'm on the look out for James though, i want to hear some of his jokes in person!


They are funnier in real life, honest!

Looking forward to meeting you too (sort of!)


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'll be there tomorrow... used to post on here as PompyMan so a few of you will know me from the Hercules last year (Bulkaholic, Luke and DB and Magic Torch to be precise), remember.... lean guy.... Nando's???

Anyway good luck to everyone competing tomorrow, I have done this show in the past and it is probably one of the best in the country thanks to Paul Smith.

Cheers.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

bulkaholic said:


> well with how my guts are at present i think i can empty stage leaving victory mine mwah ha ha all mine!


dont you dare sit any where near me then stinky :cursing:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i'll be wearing my brown combats and a white hoody top


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Jeans and a rugby shirt. I'll also have a red carnation and be holding a copy of the Observer.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

meet me by the clock tower at noon


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Not the Spinnaker? I've only been to Pompey twice, once to Gunwharf and once to the Crown Court, don't know the town that well...


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> meet me by the clock tower at noon


Oh i see, tell dmcc to come at noon and tell me 12:30. Is anyone booked in for 1pm or can i have an hour with you? :lol:


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

bit too far for me im afraid so i wont be there.

im sure your all wounded deeply


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

Waaaay too far for me!!! 600 miles!!!

Good luck to all competing and hopefully meet some of you at the other shows....


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Just got to Portsmouth guys and went for something to eat. See you guys in the am. Will be in my gaspari dragon slayer top. Say hi if you see me


----------

